# cube4you fails to deliver full order!



## comface (Feb 11, 2009)

Full details on the cube4you forum at http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1852-1-1.html

But to cut a long story short, I ordered two new cube4you DIY's in black and white and parts are missing allowing me to only make one cube (I chose black and it is quality! Seriously better than my storebought!)

But however impressed I am with the ONE cube, I did order TWO and I'm just wondering how often cases like this get resolved.

edit: PROBLEM RESOLVED: READ BELOW!


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 11, 2009)

I have done multiple orders with C4Y and have never gotten a perfect order. It takes quite a bit of time and effort, but you can get them to replace the missing pieces.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 11, 2009)

let's hope my order will come fine then ( 2x black, 1 purple, 1 green and 1 blue cube4you cube) but If you have any problems like I had when I ordered a E-cube a month ago, just add him on msn and he'll respond ( he doesn't pay attention on the forum, i guess) (I also think there are multiple threads like this)


----------



## comface (Feb 11, 2009)

UPDATE: James has responded to my post on the cube4you forum (check the link in the first post) and says he's gonna ship the 'part' (I hope he means 'parts') tomorrow. Woooo!


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 11, 2009)

I successfully received my first completely correct cube4you order yesterday.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 11, 2009)

I have ordered from c4y many times and always had my order "wrong" by receiving too many parts. I've had extra edge caps and extra washers.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 12, 2009)

i ordered two of them about 3 weeks ago and have yet to recieve them.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 12, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I have ordered from c4y many times and always had my order "wrong" by receiving too many parts. I've had extra edge caps and extra washers.



Yea me too. I seem to get a "wrong" order every time. But I don't really mind


----------



## Gparker (Feb 12, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i ordered two of them about 3 weeks ago and have yet to recieve them.



well it is from china, you should get it like this week


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 12, 2009)

Do they really send replacement parts?


----------



## comface (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully. I'll find a way to persuade him if he doesn't follow through.


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 12, 2009)

YES! the cube4you guy made a new site: cubepart.com !! Now I can get replacement parts for my eastsheen 5x5 and any parts that come misplaced when I recieve my order. =D


----------



## comface (Feb 17, 2009)

Just as a follow-up:-

James has sent me the parts missing and also sent me some extra stickers so all in all I'm very happy!

May still consider using the site again!


----------



## IsaacJ2809 (Feb 17, 2009)

its to F|_|CKI/\/G expensive for the shipping


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 17, 2009)

gogo Tribox, Verdes and rubiksfans on ebay. They have the best service imo


----------



## comface (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't have to pay any extra costs and James sent it by EMS which only took 5 days. I was impressed!


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> gogo Tribox, Verdes and rubiksfans on ebay. They have the best service imo



Verdes's entire stock is sold according to his site... 

I wonder how much he was selling for / what quality the cubes were...

Now I want one...


----------



## panyan (Feb 17, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Verdes . They have the best service imo



i disagree, i have talked with verdes becuase when i recieved my vcube set my v6 and v7 had mangled stickers and after sending many emails of photos to show him he finally sent me one set for the v77 and they werent even cut to size, just a blank sheet. I was very disapointed.

IMHO, i think puzl (tony) has the best service, i frequently email him with new ideas and information


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

My shipment just came in and I bought 3 test cubes. None of them have screws, springs and washers. wtf.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

Tribox (Takafumi Haseda) has excellent service (with little thank you notes in the cube boxes ).

@a small kitten: wow that is stupid.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr. Haseda took three months to ship the cubes over to the United States but all his stuff was top quality. By the way, the type Cs are godly.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Mr. Haseda took three months to ship the cubes over to the United States but all his stuff was top quality. By the way, the type Cs are godly.



Wow 3 months...maybe he was busy with so many orders? Who knows...took my Joys a week to get here lol


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have got a question: I ordered cubes from c4y some days ago and yesterday paypal send them the money. How long does it take until they recieve it? Because when I check 'my account' on cube4you.com it says my order is "New [Unpaid]". Do I have to do something so they know they have the money or do I just have to wait ? ? ?

Alex


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 28, 2009)

it would take probably a day or two for it to change to [verified] then eventually [shipped] after another day.

i just made an order recently about 5 days ago.


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, so it changes automatically ...

Thanks!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope I don't just get a box since I ordered from C4Y =P


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I hope I don't just get* a box* since I ordered from C4Y =P




What do you mean by that? A package(?) without cubes? Does this refer to the guys saying every c4y order is a littlebit wrong?


Alex


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 28, 2009)

cube4you failed to deliever my entire order, it's been over a month! haha


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 28, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> cube4you failed to deliever my entire order, it's been over a month! haha



oh that sucks ... did you pay for it or did you at least get your money back ?


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 28, 2009)

i just got my order about 30 minutes ago from then and it was all good except the timer didnt have a battery...is it supposed to come that way?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 28, 2009)

He can't ship it with the battery because it contains mercury.


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 28, 2009)

ahh okay thanks


----------

